# Ameracauna / EE chick colors?



## jbolt (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me their colors. They are genetically purebreds but may have been bred using mixed color varieties.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends if they're EE's or true Ameraucanas. EE come in tons of color combos while Ameracaunas have specific patterns and colors.
My EE started out with the chipmunk pattern and is now
a brown,black,red mixed colors.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Boy are they cute! So very small and round. Gotta love those balls of fluff.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine are all different. Some have the feathered "chops" under their beaks, one has a full comb while others have clean cheeks but the tiny comb and no waddles. Every single one has a different color pattern.

I really like them, they are hearty and good foragers and I like the mixed colors and LOVE the green and blue eggs! When they were peeps they were all different colors.


----------

